# After Weigh-in!



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

After weigh-in where do the bass go. I know they are released, but do they go back to the area they were caught? I did heard one story that a guy fished the local tourney's at the same lake and caught the same bass from the same spot three times. The fish had a defective fin. Is this rare?


----------



## ss minnow (Aug 11, 2005)

Great question Tigger


----------



## ncraft150 (Apr 5, 2004)

I know this. Near boat ramps where tournaments release fish consistantly on any lake is a hot spot.


----------



## Bassboy883 (Sep 27, 2005)

Most of the fish will hang around for a little bit but they will return to or near the area they were caught. I have caught the same fish multiple times in the same area before.


----------



## Rod&Reel (Jun 4, 2005)

I read a article about catching bass while they have young, it said that less that half return to where they were caught. I don't remember what mag it was in, but this lake was suffuring because of it.


----------



## Nickadams (May 1, 2004)

They drink a beer and take a nap. Oh wait, that's me


----------



## Bassboy883 (Sep 27, 2005)

it wasn't really a spawn question as I read it but I also read that it only takes a few successful beds each year to support a lake. Also look at how many tournaments are on portage lakes EVERY year and how many are during the spawn. Year after year this is a great fishery and it gets pounded relentlessly every spring, so I don't feel that bed fishing is devastating to a lake.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

Portage gets pounded every DAY not just spring...it truely is an amazing fisherie...I think it is due a lack of shore access spots.


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

That is a good question though. I'm not a bass fisherman, but i have wondered about the early tourney's and the spawn time. I watched the bass masters some and wondered if they go back to there spot of bedding.


----------



## Bassboy883 (Sep 27, 2005)

could be right johnboy, however with the clarity of the lake the fish can spawn and been seen in up to 5+ feet of water. The big names in spring bassin know where to look for em. I'm not sure we'll ever know EXACTLY why portage is so great but I know its not just one thing, and I have to say I've seen a 4 pound bass caught one day off a bed and then caught off the same bed in a tournament. I'm sure not all of fish go back their beds but some will.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

BB, i completely agree with you. i wish a study would be commissioned out there. they spawn much deeper also. I have seen beds in 10 feet of water. the same happens with mogadore. big ones are deep!!!


----------



## Bassboy883 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hey dude we chat back and forth on here way too much PM me and I'll give you my screen name.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

check your PM's


----------



## Bass_Hawg (Apr 12, 2004)

There have been very few studies on this but from the few that were done, here is the info I have gathered. Bigger fish will return to the place they were caught 9 times out of 10. This is because they were established. Its like there home. It might take them a few days or even a week but they find there way back home. They do this because they are an established fish. They have found a section of a lake that provides them with everything they need. Oxygen, cover, and a solid food source that is constant. The smaller (younger) fish are less prone to go back to were they were caught. This is because they are still trying to find what the bigger fish have already found. A great place that provides them with everything they need. Not to say it doesnt happen, I am just saying the smaller fish are less likely to do that. Most fish when returned directly to the boat docs that the tournament anglers launched from will stick around the area for a few hours to days and then start there search for home or a new home depending on the fish.

My .02.


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

The most current BASS times magizine has a couple articles on tournements release sites. Actually talks about how they radio tagged and tracked fish. Great articles to read if you want to know more about that.


----------

